# What's your top 3 "Total Time Played"?



## HeyImDashie (Feb 27, 2017)

I was just checking my activity log and my top 3 are:

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf (481 hours 24 mins)
2. New Style Boutique 2 (203 hours 32 mins)
3. Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX (195 hours 7mins)

What are yours?


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (2722:44, don't judge)
2. Tomodachi Life (238:57)
3. Pok?mon Picross (218:24)


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2017)

1. acnl 891 hrs 37 minutes
2. pokemon alpha sapphire 45 hrs 13 minutes
3. happy home designer 40 hrs 32 minutes

idk about my wii u but id guess number one is splatoon, two is super mario 3d world and three wind waker hd.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

1: Internet Browser(798 Hours. Yes I like using the New 3DS's Youtube web version a lot.)
2: Pokemon Alpha Sapphire: 255 hours(Not accounting the other 200 I spent on my old 3DS XL before that broke in half)
3: Pokemon White Version 2: 100 Hours(This I use for my pre-gen 6 Pokedex. Done lots of transferring on here.


I'd probably say ACNL would be on here at some point if I could total all my times from all three 3DS's I've owned over the past 4 and a half years, but on my New 3DS XL I've been inactive on ACNL until recently.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 27, 2017)

3DS XL:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 1797:53
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS: 325:10
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX: 166:46

New 3DS XL:
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D: 49:05
Super Mario 64 DS: 20:55
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 3:36


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2017)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate - 420:14
Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 95:18
Fire Emblem: Awakening - 34:12


I'm pretty sure mine are inaccurate, I would say maybe because I got a 'new 3DS' about a month ago things may be wrong after transferring data (?), but it wouldn't make sense for only a few to be inaccurate because of that...At any rate, I'm sure I've played New Leaf more than that, I've definitely played Pokemon X way more than Awakening and I did *not* finish Star Fox 64 3D in only 1 minute...

Monster Hunter 4 seems about right though.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 28, 2017)

1. Acnl
2. Fantasy life
3. Pok?mon Y


----------



## Loriii (Feb 28, 2017)

Too lazy to check the activity log but as far as I could remember

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 1400+ hours
2. Fantasy Life - 280+
3. The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes - 150+


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 28, 2017)

ACNL: 661 hours
MH4U: 432 hours
MHGen: 328 hours


----------



## vbunny (Feb 28, 2017)

ACNl: 303 hrs,
Monster Hunter Generations 252 hrs
Mh4u 156 hrs


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 2, 2017)

1st: Animal Crossing New Leaf, 1574 hours 
2ndokemon Alpha Sapphire, 393 hours 
3rd: YouTube, 367 hours


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 2, 2017)

ACNL: 1738,99 Hours
Youtube: 306 Hours
Pokemon X: 249 Hours


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 3, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf (500-600hrs)
2. Story of Seasons 
3. Rune Factory 4


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 3, 2017)

1.) Pok?mon Omega Ruby 1784:46 hours
2.) Pok?mon Moon 437:36 hours
3.) Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire 331:26 hours


----------



## Corrie (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine are: 

Animal Crossing New Leaf: 463:16
Pokemon X: 83:43
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire: 66:34

Animal Crossing New Leaf is basically the game I play. XD


----------



## Cress (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll do my Wii U records since those are probably a bit more interesting than my 3DS ones.

1. Hyrule Warriors (862 hours)
2. Smash Wii U (733 hours)
3. Splatoon (471 hours)

I have quite a few games with over 100 hours, such as Mariokart 8, Xenoblade X, Pikmin 3, and... somehow Miiverse. Not too proud of that last one.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2017)

too lazy to look at the time but i remember

animal crossing (of course lmao nothing will ever top this)

pokemon alpha sapphire (this is gonna change to pokemon moon soon probably)

kirby planet robobot

yeah these are my top 3 3DS games i play usually on a daily basis if i have time


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

Tomodachi Life, ACNL, and the internet browser lol I had to use it a lot when both my phone AND my computer broke within two days


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 13, 2017)

3DS: 
Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 423:21
StreetPass Mii Plaza - 177:59
Mario Kart 7 - 73:17


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure about my top 3, but I remember on my old Pok?mon X file I had about 750 hours clocked in.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh my gosh, I'm surprised to see many people using the Youtube app. I thought nobody used it. xD


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 16, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 1185:00
Tomodachi Life: 141:5
Happy Home Designer: 82:53


----------



## pirateprincess (Mar 17, 2017)

Pokemon Y: 252 hours
MH4U: 215 hours
ACNL: 208 hours


----------



## Venoxious (Mar 17, 2017)

1. ACNL (547 hours)
2. Fantasy Life (150 hours)
3. Super Smash Bros (137 hours)


----------



## easpa (Mar 17, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 205:25
Fire Emblem Fates - 191:38
Fire Emblem: Awakening - 165:57


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 18, 2017)

ACNL- 411:26
Style Savvy Trendsetters- 155:27
Pok?mon Moon- 122:50

Looking at all of my total times, it's funny to see how much time has added up over the years on things I just check whenever I'm on my 3DS. Like apparently I've spent 42 hours in the Friends List! And times played is 2,304 for it.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 19, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (647 hrs and 33 mins)
2. Pok?mon Y (282 hrs and 39 mins)
3. Pok?mon Omega Ruby (82 hrs and 23 mins)

I've also played a bunch of Fire Emblem Fates/Awakening and Pok?mon Sun and Yellow (17 hrs on Yellow and I haven't even finished playing it on my 3DS yet!)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf *Total Time Played:* *639:51*
Tomodachi Life *Total Time Played:* *182:04*
New Style Boutique *Total Time Played:* *135:12*


----------



## fenris (Mar 20, 2017)

1) ACNL - 951:46
2) Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate - 306:59
3) Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate - 175:04


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

1. animal crossing new leaf (5032 hours 45 mins)
2. animal crossing wild world (3874 hours 20 mins)
3. streetpass mii plaza (2005 hours 10 mins)


----------



## Soigne (Mar 21, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (1050 hrs.)
Fire Emblem Awakening (70 hrs.)
Pok?mon Y (35 hrs.)

I'm really kind of lame.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

1.) New Leaf
2.) Pokemon White
3.) The Bell Tree's 5th Annual Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 16, 2017)

Mario Kart 7 (301 hrs)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (294 hrs)
Fire Emblem Fates (147 hrs)


----------



## Garrett (Apr 17, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
2. Fire Emblem Fates
3. Pok?mon Shuffle (!!!)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 17, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (566:15, and the #1 in average play time, which is 2:26 :3 ) 

2. Pokemon X (383:34)

3. Pokemon Moon (126:43, and the #2 in average play time, which is 2:15)


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 24, 2017)

1. ACNL: 676hrs
2. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D: 234hrs
3.Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask: 56hrs

havent seen any professor layton in anyones top 3 

- - - Post Merge - - -

1. ACNL: 676hrs
2. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D: 234hrs
3.Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask: 56hrs

havent seen any professor layton in anyones top 3


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf : 833:36 hours
2. Fire Emblem: Awakening: 70:14 hours
3.Rune Factory 4: 66:53 hours
Runner-up: Story of Seasons: 58:15 hours


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 25, 2017)

On my old 3DS it's:
Animal Crossing New Leaf (2515.45 hours, which is spread over like 4 years & 3 copies of the game)
Tomodachi Life (278.39 hours)
Super Smash Bros (111.52 hours)

On my New 3DS it's :
Xenoblade Chronicles (422.20 hours)
Fire Emblem Awakening (201.30 hours)
Fire Emblem Fates (197.26 hours)


----------



## froggyb (Apr 25, 2017)

The Netflix App is at the top. But as far as games go its

1.Animal Crossing New Leaf
2.Fantasy Life
3.Retro City Rampage DX


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2017)

I have more than 2500 hours for Fantasy Life...


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I know that New Leaf is at the top with 1,600+ hours. After that I think it's Mario Kart 7, Tomodachi Life, or maybe Fantasy Life or Project Mirai... I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## Licorice (May 3, 2017)

1. ACNL (2476:17)
2. Pokemon X (274:42)
3. Pokemon Omega Ruby (67:56)


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

New Leaf, Alpha Sapphire, Sun


----------

